

Steven Chu on small modular nuclear reactors - MikeCapone
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704231304575092130239999278.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEFTSecond

======
sketerpot
Small reactors are very promising, but Chu is just paying lip service right
now. Honestly, he says it will take a whole decade to license smaller light
water reactors? They're essentially smaller, simpler variants on what we've
been using for decades. How does that take a whole decade of red tape? This
whole thing is ridiculously broken.

And he's barely funding it, despite its vast importance. How can I render in
text a sound of utter disgust? Probably something like "bleghhgkpptht."

------
rbanffy
If it's the Secretary of Energy, shouldn't the article be outside a paywall?
Isn't the WSJ demanding payment for access to a public document?

Or is this a freelance job by the SoE? ;-)

------
quux
get around the paywall via this link <http://bit.ly/blVnkT>

~~~
rbanffy
I don't think the article is the same. I think this
(<http://www.zikkir.com/index/181501>) is closer

